# Tokyo ESP



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 25, 2010)

Fresh series from Segawa Hajime, known for Ga-rei. The summary caught my interesting.





			
				Summary from mangahelpers said:
			
		

> Urushiba Rinka was a fairly normal high school girl, though she was a bit poor and her only family was her father. Then one day, she saw a penguin and some glowing fish swimming through the sky. Rinka might have thought it was a hallucination if there hadn't been another witness with her, a boy from her school with a strangely scratched-up face.
> 
> Contact with a fish caused her to pass out, and when she awoke, she had developed the power to move through inanimate objects... such as the floor of her apartment! Later, a call from her father showed her that she was not the only one the flying fish bestowed with hard-to-control superpowers! What exactly is going on here? And does Rinka's classmate know more about this situation than he's letting on?



Read first four chapters here: Ga-rei

I already like Rinka's dad. I like the burly ones with a soft spot for the people they love. :3 But ahaha, Rinka's solution was quite charming alright.


----------



## Nightwish (May 26, 2010)

I already like this more than Ga-rei.

Rinka>Kagura

Maybe because of the white hair, or the Shizuru similarities.


----------



## Yellow (May 26, 2010)

"And then all of a sudden those fish swam into me..." 
I'd like to make something else swim into her.:ho

Also "What just happened? Why am I half-naked?" Words you never want to hear from a girl the morning after sex cause that probably means your ass is going to jail.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, the first chapter was a bit weird but I really enjoyed it. I can't believe this is from the same person behind Ga Rei.


----------



## Mikoto (Jun 28, 2010)

It looks very promising so far. The summary definitely did reel me in, lol. Adding to my reading list. :3


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jun 28, 2010)

I never read Ga-rei, but I really like this. The dad is awesome, and Rinka and her father have a cute relationship.


----------



## Harihara (Jun 28, 2010)

okay the summery sounds interesting..I'll give it a shot after work later


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2010)

First series is boy meets wierd girl and now its girl meets wierd boy. Well so far it looks funny series


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

Ga rei was an quite awesome series.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 28, 2010)

Loved Ga-Rei so I'ma read more of this! I already read like part of the first chapter when I finished Ga-rei but ima catch up now :3


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

been waiting on chapter 2 for a long time now


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 28, 2010)

After looking at the chapters  up to c.5, I'm standing by my previous comments; I love this way more than Ga-rei.


*Spoiler*: __ 




They're getting their ass kick though in chapter 5


----------



## Nezzie (Aug 13, 2010)

*Can't find*



Nightwish said:


> After looking at the chapters  up to c.5, I'm standing by my previous comments; I love this way more than Ga-rei.



How did you manage to get a hold of those Chapters?

I've been looking around for them but I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't find any scans either, would like to read it sounds interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2010)

Nezzie said:


> How did you manage to get a hold of those Chapters?
> 
> I've been looking around for them but I can't seem to find them anywhere



Are you talking about the Raws? 

Only the first chapter has been scantlated.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 13, 2010)

For those who are reading this, how is it so far? Thumbs up or thumbs down?


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

if i remember 1 chapter was out.

Right? 

(not including the raws)


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 14, 2010)

I see. Thanks for the replies.

I'm actually reading Ga-Rei now so I was interested to see what this has to offer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.2 has been released.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh yay, after all this time finally a second chapter. But then the Maigo are saying the next chapter won't be for a couple months after now. D: I already only vaguely remember the previous chapter. 

The chapter was enjoyable this time around as well. Although it sure seemed like that Black Fist thief would be way more than a boxer to be be able to punch through something like a status with only her invisibility power. But I probably shouldn't complain considering the kicks Rinka pull off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

You knew this would turn into one of those crime fighting series. After all, we have an unexplained phenomena turning regular people into espers. The first enemy they ran into was defeated rather easily...even though I have doubts about the police actually keeping her in custody due to her abilities xDD


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _This Is Sparta!!!_ 





I lol'd when I came up to this pic in the Chinese scans.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2010)

Had to skim through chapter 1 to remind myself of what happened.

Finally chapter 2 is out though 

It turned into a crime fighting manga real fast  . But I guess that was to be expected.

What a crappy name though.. Crow Head? Looool


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.3 has been released.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the crow signal. Must be every aspiring hero's goal to be having one of those! Lol...Ghost Busters. And the move with the van was very cool.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ghost buster where funny lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2010)

The Ghost Busters parody was epic. I honestly didn't see that coming. 

I want to know more about Azuma's past. Based on what was shown to us, it had to gave been pretty grim. I can understand why he wants to become a hero.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 16, 2010)

This song is quite fitting for this chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 17, 2010)

Having superpowers when you don't have control of your body, like during a cold, sounds dangerous. And yet again we see some fantastic kicks from Rinka. Althought I thought by now she would have gotten something to hide her face as well. The white crow mask is looking like a fantastic option. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2010)

I love how Rinka is starting to feel out the full extent of her powers. It can be pretty convenient when put to practical use. 

And never have I've seen a penguin used in so many different ways in one chapter.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol, whats the guy from 300 doing there.
Link removed


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 24, 2011)

Some great scenes this chapter again, anywhere from crushing a hippo to smashing in face.  And the father, lol, nice. I guess where else could you go if you want a badass design.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2011)

The next chapter should be interesting since Rinka currently getting her ass kicked by Kuroi. Throw in some Murasaki's Yakuza family who are currently under attack and you have the making for some serious entertainment.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 18, 2011)

chapters 6-9 online. Man this is getting sick; kali, penguin pawnage, backstory and so hilarious. Also can I say her dad is beyond awesome. hopefully this series doesn't burn out from being so awesome so soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

its from the creator of ga rei so hopefully not


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 18, 2011)

good news then. any movie references in these new chapters so far. we have already had 300, ghostbuster's and steven segal? I couldn't find any


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 19, 2011)

Lmao, Rinka's dad is clearly the best character. Busting out of the fire with all those people and even animals on him. :3 Although the girl herself isn't shabby at all. Instead of relying on kicks she busted out some great moves with nightsticks instead. Although it seems Peggi topped them both.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 11, 2011)

vol 3 out by GWR. 
so exited. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 OMG yoda. this series is so nuts.


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 11, 2011)

I just caught up today, Minami could use a good smack lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2011)

Finally caught up with the series and the story has taken an interesting turn. I'm guessing we get a chapter or two of training now with that Panda? xDD

The instructor looked liked Yoda to be honest with you


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2011)

Rinka’s collecting a nice bunch of freeloaders. At this rate she’s going to be perpetually poor. I love the crazy action in this. One of the pages that stood out to me was the teleported baby hippo. What an adorable meat shield. If only Yoda was a real panda, not that his real look isn't amazing, haha. But having another animal kicking ass would be great. xD 

The Professor has made a huge impression with his ability. Able to manipulate them and torture them as he pleases all without leaving a mark. The kind of guy that holds a Magneto-like view of the world.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 25, 2011)

vol 4 raws
up to 20 chinese
can't wait for trans epic and hilarity.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 can make out john travolta ala from paris with love and peter jackson

made these to try to make set, lol way to big


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah it's a good volume more a a development one. things really pick up on the other side and another 'cameo' shows it's face in this manga. i still have my set for vol.4 made up but they were too big to fit limits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm glad the author finally found his stride  things were getting ropey after the anime version of Gai Rei   Seemed very overwhelmed with the scope of it, trying to piece things together for a conclusion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2012)

While the episode was heavy on training and developing their abilities I loved seeing characters like Ayumu (being introduced) and Murasaki getting some decent face time and character development. I didn't know Murasaki's abilities could be used in a physical battle, but she did an excellent job using her powers in order to gain full use of a weapon. 

It's also interesting seeing Rinka slowly come into her own as a fighter. 

The chapter with the Penguin training to defeat that stray cat as a well as some fodder thugs with ESP completely caught me off guard... xD


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 26, 2012)

actually all the way to 22. is out now. new translator or something.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 2, 2012)

Had to catch up on a bunch of chapters. I can't say I've seen many other female leads getting beat around in the face as much as Rinka. @_@; And the series is making me think of at least part of X-men ever so slightly, only even more extreme. The background story with the Professor and how Azuma connected to him was pretty interest. Although I can't say he has won me over with the way he's doing things.

As far as training sections go this one wasn't so bad. And Yoda is even more awesome than I first thought with his deadly aura.  Even though I knew some of the prisoners would be won over by Rinka's perseverance it was still funny seeing how it went down.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2012)

Is there a place where I can read all of the chapters?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2013)

And with  now out, we can start the second part of the series.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 22, 2013)

There's actually a thread for Tokyo ESP!?  (I thought I was alone in reading it. )

Yoda is just awesome but he got blindsided by Ren this week. Should of used the panda boob fist. 

Anyways I wonder who'll pick up translating the series from now on.


----------



## rajin (Mar 28, 2013)

*Tokyo ESP 36 Raw *
*kewl  *


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2013)

*
*


> According to the website of Kadokawa manga, the manga "Tokyo ESP" will be adapted into anime. It is not yet known in what format the anime will be. The manga is currently serialized in Shounen Ace and is drawn by Segawa Hajime whose previous work is Ga-Rei. So far seven volumes have been published and vol.8 will come out on May 25th.
> 
> Source:


----------



## CA182 (May 9, 2013)

An Anime!?

Fuck yeah!!! 

Dear lord I wonder who'll do the voice acting for yoda... 

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Blunt (May 10, 2013)

This series is amazing 


*Spoiler*: __ 










I fucking lost it here


----------



## CA182 (May 29, 2013)

The raw for chapter 37 got filled in. The guy who palmed Yama's base sword


----------



## Bergelmir (May 30, 2013)

Thought I'd drop this in for you lot. The volume 7 raw isn't out yet, but the volume 8 raw is:


----------



## CA182 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok I went looking for fanarts.

Here's what I found.

[sp=Rinka 1][/sp]

[sp=Rinka 2][/sp]

[sp=Black Fist 1][/sp]

[sp=Family Pic][/sp]

[sp=Rinka 3][/sp]

[sp][/sp]
(Can anyone translate this please? :33)

[sp=Rinka 4][/sp]

Personally the second and fourth rinka pics are my fav. The family pic is cool too though.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just came across this visual art.

[sp][/sp]

I thought you'd appreciate it. (Can anyone read what it says? :33)


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Just came across this visual art.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> I thought you'd appreciate it. (Can anyone read what it says? :33)



They turning Tokyo ESP into a cartoon?! Bad ass.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just read the raw for 39...

Omg.

Seriously. OMFG. It's a tragedy this manga is so unknown to most. I'm not gonna say anything but predicting this manga is so hard. 

Also Peggi's correct romanised name is *"Pegei"* people.
The other characters all seem to be the same though.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 25, 2013)

Will any group ever pick this again. ?


----------



## CA182 (Jun 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Will any group ever pick this again. ?



Once the anime is out, that's virtually certain.
But until then we're sort of waiting for someone to stop being lazy.

Anyways lets do a list of the names we got officially romanised this week.

(Surname first.)

*Urushiba Rinka*,
*Azuma Kyotaro*,
*Pegei*,
*Jomaku Ren*, (Part 2 main girl.)
*Zeusu Tetsuya*, (Part 2 main dude.)
*Maruyama Marume* (White crow girl)


----------



## CA182 (Jun 25, 2013)

Onto chapter 39 discussion...

[sp]Did Ren really just get Blinded!?

And those tactics they used to win. I'll be honest I enjoyed it all immensely.

Even the Rinka/Kyotaro vs Minami interractions were good.[/sp]


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey, CA182, do you have the first few chapters for Part 2? I'm missing 27-29. I really want to read Part 2, but not until I have the beginning.

Although, I did peek at the end of chap39. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did that guy have his fish/powers removed?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 27, 2013)

Been meaning to catch up on this since Chris suggested it.

So it's still going but no one has been translating it?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope so, I'd like to be able to continue reading it. I've enjoyed it thus far.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure what this 15 second video is for...



But if that is a short anime preview, then is the girl speaking Rinka's voice? :33
(And does this mean the anime is out on the 26th of july?)

If not what is that date at the end of the video for?

---------------------

Also I still can't find the raws for volume 7.

All the others are around, but 7 seems to be missing everywhere.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just in case you can't see the vid I took some screencaps of it. (They're pretty poor images though. The vid was clearer. )

[sp=1][/sp]
[sp=2][/sp]
[sp=3][/sp]
[sp=4][/sp]
[sp=5][/sp]
[sp=6][/sp]
[sp=7][/sp]
[sp=8][/sp]
[sp=9][/sp]

Can anyone say just what this was an advert for. Cause the girl who voiced the advert had a cool voice. I almost hope that actually is rinka's voice. xD

(I tried downloading the vid but I can't read chinese, so I can't work out how to jump through the hoops needed to download from that site.)


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2013)

i hope they avoid over 'desu'ing rinka. she is a badass at heart and isnt a flabby curvy ditz but being of destruction and savy and muscle.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 29, 2013)

TakL translated it.

It was an advert for the release of volume 1 a couple years ago.

Still that female narrator had a voice similar to how I naturally hear rinka.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 30, 2013)

Who's animating the anime, btw? With the amount of hand-to-hand combat in Tokyo ESP, I'm a little worried the animation is going to suck.

Also, I read chapter 27. I'm liking the new cast. Powers are interesting too. And I like the ESP culture the author is building.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## CA182 (Jul 24, 2013)

From the tokyo ESP wikia.

"An anime adaptation was announced during May 2013. The airing should start in fall 2013 or winter 2014."

Someone is trolling me I feel.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 26, 2013)

Now _usually_ I'd complain that there was only 13 pages.

But I can't.

[sp=Spoilers]The appearance of those two and *Dat Ending Page!*

Seriously. Is that who I think it is? 

Is the professor really alive...? [/sp]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2013)

he seems to have found his stride after Ga Rei  i felt bad for the author, because his original series was overshadowed by the anime's popularity


----------



## Blunt (Aug 28, 2013)

Is this being translated again? I read it and enjoyed it a lot a few months back.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 26, 2013)

I like this chapter alot. 

Still pissed though at the lack of translations...

[sp]Also dat bath scene. [/sp]

EDIT

[sp]Can anyone tell me what the massive revelation in this chapter is about. 
Also what exactly happened to wolverine? The focus on kids with their fathers is giving me hints he's in some form of trouble.[/sp]


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 26, 2013)

New Chapter!  Feels like its been months.



CA182 said:


> EDIT
> 
> [sp]Can anyone tell me what the massive revelation in this chapter is about.
> Also what exactly happened to wolverine? The focus on kids with their fathers is giving me hints he's in some form of trouble.[/sp]



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure what massive revelation there was... The whole chapter was just Rinka and Azuma going over the CIA's deal. Deal is basically "help us and we'll tell you who kidnapped the professor". Apparently, psychics are being kidnapped and then sold in the criminal underground. So the CIA want Azuma/Rinka to infiltrate and destroy the circle.

The only real revelation was that Rinka thinks the female CIA agent she's in contact with might be her mother, who left when she was just a kid. Chapter end with Rinka calling Azuma, saying she's going to take the deal.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 5, 2013)

Finally


----------



## rajin (Oct 25, 2013)

*Tokyo ESP 43 Raw* : 3 double images joined

*
well if its any indication, Bambi has marks on her face instead of Rinnegan eyes.*​


----------



## rajin (Nov 23, 2013)

*Tokyo ESP 44 Raw: 4 Double page joined.*

*OPM 38Raw*


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 27, 2013)

So I've been rereading the series. And I only just realized that the guy who owns Rinka's apartment is modeled after Steven Seagal, and that the bald CIA guys is John Travolta.  I can't help but chuckle when they pop up now.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 9, 2014)

Probably the wrong thread for anime news. Probably also mentioned, but oh well.

It has been confirmed for release in 2014. Azuma also has more lifelike eyes. :33

[sp][/sp]

I cannot f*cking wait.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 24, 2014)

...Someone please translate the anime news on the colour page!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh man, the Green Lantern gag cracked me up.  And it looks like everything is going to go to hell next chapter.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 27, 2014)

Grimm said:


> You wut?



Yep we are officially a year and a half behind the raws. 

Anyways in regards to 47. 

...

Nuff said.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 27, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Yep we are officially a year and a half behind the raws.
> 
> Anyways in regards to 47.
> 
> ...



Well, guess I'm gonna catch up quicklier then , currentely catching up to Arms Peddler, will read Tokyo ESP next .

But if I enjoy it, then the wait afterward is going to be painful


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 14, 2014)

Link removed 


translated. Well shit. didn't realize we were so far behind... and an ANIME!??! can't wait


----------



## CA182 (Mar 15, 2014)

I thought I would inform everyone of a few updates with this.

- There's now an official site for the anime and tokyo ESP.
Ch.263

- If the anime ends up looking like this it'll be amazing.


-  The anime is scheduled for summer and will be broadcast on Tokyo MX. 

I've been hunting but I cant find the animation studio making it yet. (I'm sure it's been announced by now though. :/)

- Volume 9's cover. 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## rajin (Mar 27, 2014)

*Tokyo ESP 48 Raw : 3 double pages joined.*

*Ch.159*


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Firstly Green Wantan was hilarious and Jackie chan died.

Secondly she cannot die. I refuse to believe this will kill her.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 2, 2014)

Tokyo ESP X Ga Rei chapter

Damnit I need raws for this.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 3, 2014)

Askin is the true prodigal son of Buckbeard

Chapter 32 out. It appears I was correct and the updates are now coming faster. With all the raws now there, there's nothing to stop them. 

Anyways chapter talk.

[sp]Thor cosplaying as rinka. 

And that headmasters apparent illusion hax. Can't wait to see what it's like next chapter.[/sp]


----------



## CA182 (May 4, 2014)

Chapter two of tokyo esp x gai rei has been released. It seems we're getting crossover chapters each month until the anime is released

I might buy it all online myself. I'm so hyped over this shit. If I do, I'll see what I can do about RAWs.

Side Note

Next raw chapter should be out within the next few days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2014)

i wonder..do ga rei and this take place in the same world?


----------



## CA182 (May 4, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i wonder..do ga rei and this take place in the same world?



I can't honestly answer either way until I buy them.

(I've decided to do it. As long as it's a virtual download.)


----------



## CA182 (May 9, 2014)

I swear it's only me keeping this thread going... But anyways. I'm not too sure what this picture is going on about, I assume it means there'll be a ga-rei zero x tokyo esp special episode released on dvd come september 26th. 

Dunno if it fits here but thought it'd be fun to mention.


----------



## Greidy (May 9, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I assume it means there'll be a ga-rei zero x tokyo esp special episode released on dvd come september 26th.



Hell yeah


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 13, 2014)

Tokyo ESP 34 and 35 are out!


----------



## CA182 (Jun 13, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Tokyo ESP 34 and 35 are out!



Fabulous!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY'RE BACK!


----------



## rajin (Jun 15, 2014)

*Tokyo ESP 49 Raw : 3 double pages joined.*

*Ch.142 ENG*


----------



## CA182 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay finally! 

Now I wonder when they'll post up the 3 crossover chapters.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 16, 2014)

i caught up to where it was translated.really fun stuff,though manages to have some pretty sad moments too


----------



## Azndismantler (Jun 19, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Fuck
> 
> Fuck fuck fuck
> 
> ...



Why Thank you. This series pretty much sold me when i realized its pretty much a story about an albino Filipino Kali(the martial art i practice) protege Kitty Pryde. Then i couldn't stop laughing at all the cameos. Of course i laughed harder when i realized the mid-mid-season upgrade for  Rinka and Kyoutaro 
*Spoiler*: __ 



was their training from hell after getting recruited by the CIA.


 

The crossover is no slouch either. Kagura VS Rinka death match because each of the girls KOed the other's boyfriend over an misunderstanding was pretty epic. Loved when Rinka pulled Bruce lee's signature move on Kagura only to have Kagura return the favor later with Ip-man 's signature beat down move. The Irony was not lost on me at all, God i don't even remember this author's name off the top of my head but man am i in love with his work.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 19, 2014)

Azndismantler said:


> Why Thank you. This series pretty much sold me when i realized its pretty much a story about an albino Filipino Kali(the martial art i practice) protege Kitty Pryde. Then i couldn't stop laughing at all the cameos. Of course i laughed harder when i realized the mid-mid-season upgrade for  Rinka and Kyoutaro
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hajime Segawa.

And we're gonna be good friends. 

Btw anime due out in 25 days iirc.


----------



## Azndismantler (Jun 19, 2014)

yes, i am aware of the Anime. It was part of the reason i read the manga. the other was because i remembered reading Ga-rei years before and sort of liked it..


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 11, 2014)

The first episode is out. Just saw there is an anime topic for this though.


----------



## Azndismantler (Jul 12, 2014)

ch 4 of the crossover is out.
Link removed

And for tghose of you curious on the current state of the main manga.The english chapters stopped translating at ch36 due to licensing issues, but the japanese manga is at ch 51. for reference the anime's first episode was actually the plot from ch 23.

*Spoiler*: _lateset Tokoyo esp chapter and images_ 




Rinka and Azuma returns to tokoyo after disappearing for over a year shortly after the events of Ch26. They are revealed after a very long flashback arc that they agreed to being recruited by the CIA as America's first useable ESP field agents in order to seek out the true culprit that the professor was trying to find out behind everything. Azuma under went tactical training with CIA's SAD division,his job is to teleport the tac team directly into enemy positions and then move into flanking the enemy via teleportation when his team get pinned down. Rinka on the other hand received enhanced interrogation resistance training so she can infiltrate into enemy organizations and provide intel without being compromised. The 2 of them helped the CIA crack a hong kong black market Human ESP and Intel trafficking ring.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jul 13, 2014)

Just read the entire 35 chapters thanks to the Anime (well there is the raw but I can wait), really enjoyable ride and have to say I'm surprised with it being this good and serious compared to the impression it used to give me (mostly from CA182 signs like flying penguin and talking panda).

Also I pity Ren seeing how many people bash her. Sure she can be quite helpless and annoying, but I already feel like she has tons of potential and rooms for development , as well as being very realistic and like how most normal school girls react. The level of threat she has to face is also much higher without much time to train properly. Sure everyone wants to see Rinka back, and so do I, but Ren is slowly growing on me within each chapter.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeral Fernandes said:


> Just read the entire 35 chapters thanks to the Anime (well there is the raw but I can wait), really enjoyable ride and have to say I'm surprised with it being this good and serious compared to the impression it used to give me (*mostly from CA182 signs like flying penguin and talking panda*).
> 
> Also I pity Ren seeing how many people bash her. Sure she can be quite helpless and annoying, but I already feel like she has tons of potential and rooms for development , as well as being very realistic and like how most normal school girls react. The level of threat she has to face is also much higher without much time to train properly. Sure everyone wants to see Rinka back, and so do I, but Ren is slowly growing on me within each chapter.



I've always said I really did no justice to the manga.

But I like those two so much, I just have fun with em.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2014)

Yusssss, story got back to the present day!

Also, did the manga just go weekly?  Both 50 and 51 were released this month.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 24, 2014)

Probably not.  I have the advantage of being fluent(somewhat) in Japanese.


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Probably not.  I have the advantage of being fluent(somewhat) in Japanese.



Could you please put spoilers in spoiler tags then? Others besides me could get confused


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, sorry about that. I was just excited for the second chapter this month, and the story getting to a part I wanted.


----------



## naruto43ver (Jul 24, 2014)

Interesting first episode. Definitely what I was expecting.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 18, 2014)

Rinka and azuma :33

Argh can the freeze girl just die


----------



## CA182 (Oct 4, 2014)

I should link this here honestly.



An Xmen x Tokyo ESP crossover is announced.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh man, thats awesome. 

Its a tie in to Days of Future Past, so I wonder if Rinka's going to time travel.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I should link this here honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> An Xmen x Tokyo ESP crossover is announced.


----------



## rajin (Feb 23, 2015)

*Tokyo ESP 58 Raw*

*isshin himself, doesn't even know what the fuck is going in that shell of his

**Tokyo ESP 54 and 55 Raw*

*isshin himself, doesn't even know what the fuck is going in that shell of his*

*isshin himself, doesn't even know what the fuck is going in that shell of his

**Tokyo ESP 56 Raw : All double Pages joined.*

*isshin himself, doesn't even know what the fuck is going in that shell of his

**Tokyo ESP 57 Raw*

*isshin himself, doesn't even know what the fuck is going in that shell of his*​


----------



## CA182 (Feb 23, 2015)

RAJIN STILL DOING GODS WORK!

PRAISED BE THE BLESSED MAN

:hallelujah

God I missed my pandas


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2015)

Raw ->58
English ->41

This slow ass translation is killing me... 

Or I should just learn japanese alfuckingready.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 27, 2015)

Only five more and we'll be caught up to current.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 12, 2015)

I was so shocked I was numbed


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 23, 2015)

Where the fuck is my season two. It NEEDS to happen, this shit is getting so goooooooood


----------



## rajin (Feb 23, 2016)

*Hikifune has made food that raises strength/power*


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 24, 2016)

I repeat. Season 2 needs to happen like now. This shit is so GOOOOOOOD


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 24, 2016)

TeenRyu said:


> I repeat. Season 2 needs to happen like now. This shit is so GOOOOOOOD


second part is way more entertaining than part 1. although I doubt the same studio would replicate its quality.


----------



## saint rider 890 (May 13, 2016)

After read this manga Rinka is really one of the best female main protagonist in shonen . Love Rinka some development for her character from a someone too weak becomes strong because her strong willed.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 23, 2016)

everybody got nerfed


----------



## rajin (Aug 23, 2016)

FINAL CHAPTER - HAPPY FUTURE HAPPY COUPLE

Chapter 86


----------



## Indra (Aug 23, 2016)

So 


rajin said:


> FINAL CHAPTER - HAPPY FUTURE HAPPY COUPLE
> 
> Link removed





rajin said:


> FINAL CHAPTER - HAPPY FUTURE HAPPY COUPLE
> 
> Link removed


So Rinka ended up with that Zeus guy? What happened to Kyotaro? 

I haven't been following the series tbh


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 23, 2016)

first part was bad. second part was good. overall a decent 7.5/10. 

might re-read this to master this series


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah, it wasn't bad, solid ending at least, better than LOLBLEACH.

Give it a 7/10.


----------

